# Warum wird mein Buchsbaum gelb?



## sebt (7. Aug. 2013)

Hallo,

meine beiden Buchsbäume hinter dem Haus werden an manchen Stellen gelb. Ist das eine Krankheit, fehlt ihnen Wasser oder sind sie gar von der Sonne verbrannt?

Könnt Ihr mir helfen?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Warum wird mein  Buchsbaum gelb?*

Hallo Sebastian, 

hast Du vielleicht in der Nähe mit z.B. Round up gearbeitet ? 
Das und z.B. auch Streusalz mögen die gar nicht gerne. 
Auch mag die Steinabdeckung dem flachwurzelnden Buchsbaum nicht gefallen. Buchs liebt im Wurzelbereich eher lockeren Boden. 
Vielleicht ist auch der Standort zu sonnig. 

Bei falschem Standort, verdichtetem Boden etc. wird der Buchsbaum anfälliger für Pilzkrankheiten auch die könnten Ursache für die gelben Blätter sein. 

Viele Möglichkeiten, aber leider kein Patentrezept. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## ina1912 (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Warum wird mein  Buchsbaum gelb?*

Hallo Sebastian!
Zu den von Wuzzel aufgezählten Möglichkeiten würde ich noch Nährstoffmangel und/oder zeitweise Überschwemmung hinzufügen. Versuch es mal im Ausschlussverfahren!
LG Ina


----------



## Werner W (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Warum wird mein  Buchsbaum gelb?*

Sieht nach Pilz aus. Ist momentan an vielen Stellen unterwegs. 
Ev. raus schneiden und in die Mülltonne damit es sich nicht weiter ausbreitet.


----------



## wkremer (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Warum wird mein  Buchsbaum gelb?*

Vielleicht ist es der Buchsbaumzüdler,
dann viel Erfolg.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buchsbaumz%C3%BCnsler


----------



## Flusi (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Warum wird mein  Buchsbaum gelb?*

hallo Sebastian,
würde auch vorsichtshalber mal das Laub etwas auseinanderziehen und nach tierischen Übeltätern sehen. 
Z. Zt. soll  eine Raupensorte bevorzugt Buchse befallen.
LG Ingrid


----------



## Flusi (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Warum wird mein  Buchsbaum gelb?*

hallo, ich schon wieder. Sehe grade Deinen Beitrag, Werner. Diese Viecher meinte ich.
LG


----------



## Goldkäferchen (7. Aug. 2013)

Hallo, Sebastian
Googel doch mal unter www.gartentipps.com>Tipps&Tricks.
Viel  Erfolg!
Goldkäferchen

Hallöchen,
Du mußt aufpassen mit Deinen Buchsbäumchen, sonst wirst Du noch vom Buchsbaumvirus  (wie ich) befallen!
Ich denke auch, daß Deine Buchsbäumchen die steinige Umgebung nicht so mögen, lieber  gute lockere Gartenerde und dünge sie mal mit Buchsbaumdünger.
An den Bildern kannst Du sehen, wie sich der Virus ausgebreitet hat. :shock
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## sebt (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Warum wird mein  Buchsbaum gelb?*

Hallo,

ich gehe mal auf die einzelnen Hinweise ein:

- Buchsbaumzünsler/Raupen: habe ich nicht gefunden, ist glaube auch in der Region hier (noch) nicht vertreten. Im Inneren des Buchsbaum sind auch gelbe/vertrocknete Blätter, aber keine angefressenen.

- Round up/ Unkrautgift: in der näheren Umgebung habe ich tatsächlich mit "Rasenunkrautfrei" gespritzt. Aber in der Vergangenheit auch schon mal und es gab keine Probleme.

- Pilz: einen Pilz hatte einer der beiden Buchsbäume im letzten Jahr, wurde allerdings gegen einen neuen ersetzt

- Überschwemmung: habe zwar bei der Trockenheit üppig gegossen, aber ob das der Grund ist?

- Sonne: die Buchsbäume sind bis etwa zur Mittagszeit der Sonne ausgesetzt und stehen Nachmittags schattig. Allerdings kann es auch morgens schon sehr warm/sonnig werden.

- Steinabdeckung: die Schiefersteine sind nur ca. 2 cm dick aufgelegt, der andere Buchsbaum ist nur von Rindenmulch umgeben und wird auch minimal gelb

Was würdet ihr jetzt empfehlen? Ich bin schon kurz davor, die Buchsbäume ganz zu entfernen und etwas anderes zu pflanzen. Aktuell habe ich mit Buchsbäumen keinen Spaß mehr, zumal diese Raupe vermutlich auch bald in dieser Region anzutreffen ist, einige Teile Deutschlands sind ja schon heftig befallen. :?


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Warum wird mein  Buchsbaum gelb?*

Hallo, unsere Buchs sind auch stellenweise gelb.
ich denke mal das es die Hitze und lange anhaltende Trockenheit ist.
So ein Problem hatten wir noch nie, allerdings ist dieser Sommer schon heftig wie lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Werner W (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Warum wird mein  Buchsbaum gelb?*

Geb mal bei google Buchsbaumpilz oder Cylindrocladium ein und du wirst viele Bilder, Antworten und Tips finden.


----------

